# Carburetor for Toro 1132 pouring gas.



## Russell Bantin (Dec 28, 2018)

I have 2 major questions for the forum. I will do 2 separate threads.

I just bought an old 1132 for $200. The guy had rebuilt the tranny. It started and ran for about 30 seconds and then just poured fuel out of the bottom of the carb. I bought a rebuild kit but have never seen such a beast as this carburetor. I am looking for some advice as to removing and rebuilding it. 

Was hoping to find a suitable replacement carburetor off ebay, but no such luck. Looks like I can't even get an OEM.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Pull off the float bowl. the float is either shot but more likely the needle valve the regulates fuel into the float bowl is stuck in the down/open position and the float can't move it up to stop the fuel.


----------



## Russell Bantin (Dec 28, 2018)

Will check it on Sunday.. thanks


----------



## Russell Bantin (Dec 28, 2018)

Okay, I just put a new carburetor kit in. New needle valve new gaskets new tube jet... Put it back together open up the gas valve and within 15 seconds gas started flowing out of the bottom of the carburetor. Took the carburetor off tipped it upside down and blew into the gas intake. the valve is working it stops air flow until I tip it right side up. it's a brass float... Do you think the brass float could be bad? I don't know what else it could be.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

if the float leaks not going to shut off.....Briggs or Tec?


----------



## bigredmf (Jan 16, 2018)

Watch em all

Assuming you have a Tecumseh!

I find Dony to be a very good resource!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russell Bantin (Dec 28, 2018)

I Think I found the answer...


----------



## Russell Bantin (Dec 28, 2018)

Well... NWM!!! SH*#**!!

didn't work. Apparently following this guy's directions misshapens the tube... won't back out... got the best fitting tool and it still stripped the head of it... I just found a carb on amazon for $36... https://www.amazon.com/HIPA-392587-Carburetor-Gasket-Stratton/dp/B01KG8PIGQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1546215074&sr=8-2&keywords=392587

So, I am just going to put a new one on it. Thamks for your help. Now I just need to work on getting it to go into gear.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Here's a picture I found a while ago, that shows the path of travel the fuel takes. It coincides with the video. HTH

GLuck, Jay


----------



## Russell Bantin (Dec 28, 2018)

Okay... Got my new carburetor today and installed it. It doesn't leak. However, once the RPMs pick up it accelerates way too high and doesn't seem to govern properly. I noticed that the rod from the governor to the butterfly valve is custom made from what looks like a 12 gauge piece of copper wire. I'm wondering if anyone has a diagram of how the governor and rod and spring should be set up?


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello Did you mark the placement of the linkage/s. The choke or throttle linkage to govenor placement could be wrong or maybe the throttle plate is sticking.


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

Most likely the float isn’t pushing the needle up against o-ring.


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

Time for a carb clean/rebuild


----------



## AnOldGearhead (Nov 18, 2017)

Russell Bantin said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has a diagram of how the governor and rod and spring should be set up?



Maybe... what's the model number from the top of your engine?


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Homesteader said:


> Time for a carb clean/rebuild


 
Read his last post-he bought a new carburetor for it.He moved on to a new problem with the governor in a new thread.


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

Bluejoe said:


> Hello Did you mark the placement of the linkage/s. The choke or throttle linkage to govenor placement could be wrong or maybe the throttle plate is sticking.


If you have the original carb, then you might be able to tell what whole in the throttle plate the governor linkage was attached. It should have slightly rounded edges or minor oval shape from usage.

If not you can download a RPM app like “Engine RPM” and loosen the governor and then adjust to spec at full throttle.


----------



## Bluejoe (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello If you have the pictured carb in video the seat should be cleaned or better a new one installed. If it’s a brass seat it has to go in kinda precisely as directed in the instructions. It indicates level with where it inserts but you should keep checking it with needle on float to get it to right level.


----------

